# New Title for Bijou's Red Rose of Majestic!!!!



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations to a winning team! Well done! First time in the rain=WOW!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think she was just letting her kid know she's still 'Got it'! LOL! Moms always gotta let their kids know who's the boss in the family!!! Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:cheers2: *HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!* :cheers2:
*WAY TO GO* Mama Rose!:rose: What a wonderful, winning mama she is indeed! :clap2: You can't rain on her parade, _nope_, no way!:rain: She's an all out winner, rain _or_ shine. And shine she DOES!! :highfive2:


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Huge congrats! Would not expect any less from your wonder kids! What a special girl that Rose is!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations, sounds like you and Mama Rose had a wonderful day!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first build their house before they can paint it!"


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! I should have also mentioned that *Mama Rose is 8 years old*!!!!! No stopping these Bijou kids, no matter what the age!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

cavon said:


> Thanks everyone!!! I should have also mentioned that *Mama Rose is 8 years old*!!!!! No stopping these Bijou kids, no matter what the age!!!


Just gotta say it... _You *can* teach an older dog new 'tricks'!_ Especially one as smart as Mama Rose, with a trainer like _you_, *cavon*! :congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats::congrats:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You must be so very pleased! Congratulations for a job well done. What a team!


----------

